# Missing Brown Springer Spaniel (Gossops Green Crawley)



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Sorry to cross post, forgot there was an actual lost pets section.

I know I've not been here for a while, but I come back with a plea for help.

Fridat at 5pm my friend let her dog out the front for a wee as she always does, and shut the door forgetting he was still out, 30 mins later opened the door and he was gone

The entire family are devastated.

They have put posters out, contacted local vets, police and dog wardens and nothing.

They have been driving about and on foot since it happened and no word.......

He is 7 years old, A Springer Spaniel, all over brown (no white line on his face) and answers to the name of Olly........please please help contact me if you hear anything or see him

07854 117968


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Im so sorry to have left it so long since I last posted about my friends missing springer spaniel who went missing in December 

With all the help from dogs lost, members on here who have posted to help the endless 'possible' sightings I have the most amazing news......

Ollie is home!!!!!

After 6 months staying with travellers in there caravan who then returned him to the RSPCA- he was scanned and then thanks to the microchip his mum was called and collected !!

It is the most amazing miracle and the family as still in floods of tears or happiness

So please, to all that helped- thank you!!!!

To anyone missing a family pet, 4 words to never forget

Don't give up hope ! X


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Fantastic news
:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:
Thank goodness he was chipped


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Amazing! so happy for them, weird that the travellers gave him to the rspca!


----------

